# Want to overclock my laptop



## jamie1130 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

i want to overclock my laptop its a esprimo v5535 i thing its an intel celeron m550

i dont know how to do it

it wont let me in the bios settings

please help


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You likely won't be able to do this and for good reason. You probably can't because OEM machines such as this are locked out from changes to core settings. Also, notebooks are horrible candidates for overclocking due to the excess heat.


----------



## jamie1130 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes i know that but how do i overclock someone has overclocked to 3000mhz before without added stuff i accept all risks


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. If you want better performance, get a new computer, because even at 3GHz a Celeron M processor will be quite weak.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

some manufacturers lock access to the bios and anyways you won't get much gain if you do since the thing could overheat


----------



## jamie1130 (Jan 1, 2009)

ok then doesnt matter


----------

